

Whoa! Highest ever upvotes on Programming, Motherfuckers - pt
http://news.ycombinator.com/over?points=500
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2355427<p>~800 upvotes by 5:37 PT Motherfuckers.
======
aditya
Not ever, but in the recent past anyway. /best seems to go back a few days at
most.

